# Official*front mount showoff*



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

opcorn:

POST YOUR PICS


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

ATP manifold
ATP FMIC Plumbing
PTE 600 IC


----------



## GTIRACER2.0t (Aug 23, 2000)

Mine


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

WINTER STYLE - EUROSPORTACC FMIC (small 350Hp)


----------



## yivek (Nov 16, 2010)

Eurocustoms FMIC (knock off Neuspeed)



















I did hook up my code reader and did one IAT run on a nice 97 degree day, car warmed up and going up to red line on 3rd. I was pulling 103F at the lowest and 113-117F. I never did see what it was on a stock SMIC because I got the code reader after that.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

PagParts endtanks with Garret 550 core. TX Autosport 63mm pipes.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## DBVeeDB (Aug 3, 2007)

ohhhh yes 



CXRacing/ebay core, with custom powdecoated piping from vibrant.


----------



## dubbin_boho (Dec 4, 2007)

hidden eurojet street :thumbup:










i need a bigger core + piping now though :laugh:


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

boostgoose your post was removed. 

Please try and stay on Topic. 


~Steven


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

(before the lowzz:banghead


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*To make this thread a helpful thread might I make a suggestion. 

Label your posts with the make and model of your intercoolers in order to provide useful and searchable post in the future. 

If it stays as a picture post I will close it as we have plenty of picture threads in the MK4 forums.

Take this as a warning to keep this an informative and technical post.


~Steven*


----------



## 03redgti (Feb 18, 2006)

Lasrsktr said:


> *To make this thread a helpful thread might I make a suggestion.
> 
> Label your posts with the make and model of your intercoolers in order to provide useful and searchable post in the future.
> 
> ...


steven..most of the piping for bt setups is custom made...but i see what you're getting at..
i dunno what core i have it came off my buddies supercharged ss camaro..it was to big for his car


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ +1 my piping is custom and i dont know what type of core i have either. (i bought it used @ central florida turbo)


----------



## BlancoNino (May 27, 2004)




----------



## Batrugger (Jun 17, 2005)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> awesome MK4 thread YO.
> 
> :facepalm:





















Eurojet street core, Eurojet charge pipe w/custom piping


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

those euro jet kits do look so clean. maybe i'll get one later :thumbup:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Why not?

Ebay POS fmic...



















Will eventually be upgrading to a Precision core...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ piping looks great :thumbup:, swap out the core to something nicer & you'll be set


----------



## dane. (Nov 16, 2007)

I'll bite.










Eurojet race core


----------



## ldaledub (Oct 14, 2007)

best one i have of bumper on car. kinetic front mount with piping. they say you can still run the bumper grills but i havent been able to get them to work wth it:screwy:


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

before








after. less showing off


----------



## turboplz (May 11, 2011)

Godspeed fmic and piping.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

From last summer, I used a Kinetic core with cincyTT's FPP pipes :thumbup:


----------



## teenwolf (Mar 25, 2007)

sneaky ebay setup


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)

*fmic...*

can any body tell me if ur supposed to reinstall the stock boost sensor of the side mount onto the front mout or if u can just run without...


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ u need your MAP sensor, you cannot run without it.


----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)

going to order godspeed fmic but dont know how to install the map onto the newbie...any advice


----------



## Bryoc (Apr 24, 2009)

02golfgtiguy said:


> going to order godspeed fmic but dont know how to install the map onto the newbie...any advice


should be a spot for it on the new front mount, just screw it in.


----------



## Darktuner (Dec 25, 2010)

02golfgtiguy said:


> can any body tell me if ur supposed to reinstall the stock boost sensor of the side mount onto the front mout or if u can just run without...


like in you thread the god speed doesnt come with a flange you need to get one search on ebay they make them.


----------



## 20thgti2376 (Aug 30, 2008)

Eurojet race


----------



## VDuBPL (May 10, 2006)

Eurocustoms!


----------



## OCaf04 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dope thread..My old 20th...

Eurojet Street core and piping










Not a 1.8t but hopfully you dont mind if i play..


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

pte750


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

Eurojet Street with some "custom" Eurovan rear bumper modifications courtesy of the car from behind me.


----------



## fodo1.8t (Sep 21, 2010)

this is my custom fmic using the stock intercooler piping.......its kinda hard to see but it works better than the POS stock sidemount


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

03 jetta, stock turbo Kinetic FMIC


----------



## vwninja726 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## jon-vw (May 25, 2011)

*Kmart Budget*

The ebay special! As cheap as it gets, :sly:


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

Before i parted it out... Precision 600 core and 2.5" piping


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

Lupo


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

Seat Leon Cupra 4 

spearco core dont remember the size but its big


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

ever so popular and loved EIP P) intercooler.. basically a Spearco core with EIP piping


















no visible IC piping underhood except for TB pipe


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

nice pics Mac wish we could have gone for one more cruz with the rado and the stinkbug before it got shipped 

before 








apr front mount apr stage 3+

after 

































cx racing core 31x12x3 custom everything :thumbup:


----------



## vwninja726 (Dec 29, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> nice pics Mac wish we could have gone for one more cruz with the rado and the stinkbug before it got shipped


Yeah I know man. I am picking her back up from matson next week tho, already got the boost controller ready to go in  Then it will be dyno tuning time :beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

vwninja726 said:


> Yeah I know man. I am picking her back up from matson next week tho, already got the boost controller ready to go in  Then it will be dyno tuning time :beer:


awesome Mac well keep in touch and post how the dyno goes ...make that 30r sing!


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

can someone show a picture of their Map sensor flange if they got a cheap IC kit with no preinstalled flange? trying to figure out a good spot to put it cause J-tec's thread has his put too low. 
Also, how big should the hole for the flange be? enough to fit the MAP sensor tip into the hole?

specifically for mkIV's


----------



## vwninja726 (Dec 29, 2007)

jonpwn said:


> can someone show a picture of their Map sensor flange if they got a cheap IC kit with no preinstalled flange? trying to figure out a good spot to put it cause J-tec's thread has his put too low.
> Also, how big should the hole for the flange be? enough to fit the MAP sensor tip into the hole?
> 
> specifically for mkIV's


this http://www.42draftdesigns.com/categories/products/mapflanges.html mark where on your pipe you want it then take it to weld shop. Probably cost 50-75$ to have it welded on :thumbup:


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

i bought an ebay flange for 17 bucks. Basically i wanna know how big the hole should be when i drill into the pipe. Should it be a little bigger than the hole where the tip of the sensor goes in? or should it be approximately the same size and shape of the flange itself?


----------



## vwninja726 (Dec 29, 2007)

jonpwn said:


> i bought an ebay flange for 17 bucks. Basically i wanna know how big the hole should be when i drill into the pipe. Should it be a little bigger than the hole where the tip of the sensor goes in? or should it be approximately the same size and shape of the flange itself?


Go a bit bigger. If you have to change out the Map sensor later and you end up with an older one it will be a little larger.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

vwninja726 said:


> Go a bit bigger. If you have to change out the Map sensor later and you end up with an older one it will be a little larger.


thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

taking this thread back on topic....

Ebay medium core (I'll update this post with the specific dimenssions later on).
custom pipes from cindyTT 2.5" from turbo to intercooler and 3" from Intercooler to TB.


----------



## evilpat (Feb 26, 2002)

Being able too see different ideas for routing the charge pipe plumbing is pretty damn useful. Especially in California or similar states that have really cracking down on the visual inspection. 

I would post up pics myself but I am busy swapping the dual SMICs from a 225 . . . . side mounts . . . . ruh row! 

But it will get a FMIC eventually and these pics have helped with some decision making. If it would help legitimize the technical value of the thread I will even throw up logs or maybe a dyno or two


----------



## PSUCorrado (Sep 11, 2006)

Not a mk4 but here's the fmic on my corrado.
Ebay core, 28x7x2.5. It sucked couldn't cool 15psi with from my 30r









Precision 750. 31.5x10.3x3.5. Ten degree increase in iat during 25psi 3rd and 4th gear pulls.


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

jonpwn said:


> i bought an ebay flange for 17 bucks. Basically i wanna know how big the hole should be when i drill into the pipe. Should it be a little bigger than the hole where the tip of the sensor goes in? or should it be approximately the same size and shape of the flange itself?


It only needs to be big enough for the little sensor to pop into the airstream.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

man there are some ugly FMIC's in here.

here is mine.


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Apr 21, 2011)

FMIC above me ............ SICK and STEALTH ! What did you use you make it black like that ? 


Here's mine. Not exactly the best setup , but it came on the car when I bought it. The car currently is running the Godspeed FMIC kit. It fits ok , but didnt come with the MAP sensor flange ( needs to be bought seperately ) also was missing a barb on the upper i/c pipe thats next to the DV return. Previous owner used JB weld to put the barb and map sensor flange on :banghead: . But it will be coming off shortly , for this nice new Eurojet Street FMIC that is on its way :thumbup:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

black paint.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

awic ftw :wave::beer:


----------



## Dub'tastic (Dec 25, 2007)

more recent:


----------



## carsey (Nov 22, 2009)

THS:


----------



## big-ben (Nov 9, 2006)

wagner tuning on my audi s3


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

FTMFW said:


> Eurojet Street with some "custom" Eurovan rear bumper modifications courtesy of the car from behind me.


 Core: 31x2x10 
Piping: 2.25" all around 
CNC'd MAP and N75 flange 
5-ply silicone couplers 
stainless piping and t-bolt clamps 
over the engine and from driver's side to passenger side airflow direction


----------



## ~Enigma~ (Jul 8, 2009)

*For the tech part* 

_turbo to intercooler_: 
2" piping with two 2" to 2" adapters, and one 2" to 2.5" adapter from piping to IC core. 
_intercooler to TB_: 
2.25" piping with 2.5" to 2.25" adapter from IC core to pipe. 
_core_: 
28x3x6 with 2.5" enterence/exits 

This is an older godspeed fmic kit it came with a map sensor flange and I had it welded in the stock location. 
I have stock tune, and the fmic gave me noticeable pressure drop, and it made my car less peppy... on the good note I am getting 35 more miles per tank of fuel... so without a tune... its kinda pointless unless you want better gas milage.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

Locked for cleaning.


----------



## Lasrsktr (Oct 18, 2003)

*After Cleaning this thread up, I am re-opening this up in the hopes of salvaging something from this. 

In order for this to work, please label your posts in the following manner: 

If your FMIC is an off the shelf kit, Please label it as such and give the Make and Model of the Kit. 

If your FMIC is a custom fabbed kit format as follows: 

Turbo to intercooler: 
2" piping with two 2" to 2" adapters, and one 2" to 2.5" adapter from piping to IC core. 

Intercooler to TB: 
2.25" piping with 2.5" to 2.25" adapter from IC core to pipe. 

Core: 
28x3x6 with 2.5" enterence/exits(brand and model number if you know it) 

The goal of this thread will be to deter/have something to refer new users to when they come in asking about FMIC's. 

The posts that don't have this information in a roughly(but not exactly) a week will be removed in order to keep this an INFORMATIVE thread and not just a picture thread. 

Keep this on topic and this is your final warning before this will be holed. 

~Steven*


----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)

godspeed fmic kit off ebay...i can imagine that everyone know the specs on these and i think it came out pretty good. MAP sensor is a little to low though


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

DarkSideGTI said:


> man there are some ugly FMIC's in here.
> 
> here is mine.


jeez dude.. how did you get that so stealthy? whats the dimensions of that core to get it so snugly behind that bumper ()


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

umphufu said:


> jeez dude.. how did you get that so stealthy? whats the dimensions of that core to get it so snugly behind that bumper ()


It's a C2 Core that has the end tanks kicked back to help hide the piping. The core was painted with black paint and the pipes are powdercoated gloss black.

here are some pics of the core, it is decent sized.


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I like that end tank setup! :beer:


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

thanx alot darkside.. i'll see if i can get a decent core with flow and see if i can get someone to make end tanks like that.. i too have the R32 bumper and want it as stealthy as possible without cutting up the bumper


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

Vibrant
Core Width: 24" (Overall Width with End Tanks: 30")
Core Height: 9.25"
Core Thickness: 3.25"
Inlet Diameter: 2.50"
Outlet Diameter: 2.50"
Inlet/Outlet Neck Location: Offset
Finished anodized black and powder coated satin black piping.
Intercooler Specifications:
---------------------------
Approx. Flow Rate for this intercooler: 725 CFM at 1.5PSi pressure drop
Approx. HP Rating for this intercooler: 550 HP


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

I have a question,

A lot of people paint their intercoolers to make them "stealth". 

Does this have any adverse effects on the effectiveness of the core?

Thanks,
DMV':wave:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

no, you are covering a tiny bit of the effective cooling area with paint. Just don't lay it on so thick that you block the air channels.


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

prob not much, but I still decided to anodize mine instead for that reason


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Gotcha, I was thinking of taping off the fins so it only paints the bars. 

Thanks.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

You can paint the fins, only a tiny amount of them actually get paint on them. Anodizing works, but it is expensive and the welds usually look bad.


----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)

finished it completley yesterday and i think it looks...ok...should have went with a little bigger piping though. currently 2 in and 2.5 out. 28LONG x 6HIGH x 3DEEP


----------



## 02golfgtiguy (Sep 18, 2010)

HKS SSQ III blow off (no lights...yet) waiting on the fitting to get here so i can run it as a DV.
OPINIONS WELCOME


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

ewwwww.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

DarkSideGTI said:


> ewwwww.


i second that opinion:wave:


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

VF Engineering FMIC

Bought this used, not sure about the dimensions. It looks close to the "street cores". Hopefully upgrading to a larger core in the future. Piping is 2.5" I believe.:thumbup:




I will update this picture shortly. I currently have a deep boser hood coming, and the precision should be here from Arnold today:thumbup:


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Apr 21, 2011)

I know this thread is old but Im gettin ready to purchase a Kinetics FMIC kit for my GTI . Wondering if anybody has any pics of the kit installed . Just wanting to see how it looks behind the bumper and exspecially behind a R32 bumper .


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

BlitzBlackGSXR said:


> I know this thread is old but Im gettin ready to purchase a Kinetics FMIC kit for my GTI . Wondering if anybody has any pics of the kit installed . Just wanting to see how it looks behind the bumper and exspecially behind a R32 bumper .


not a r but a 337 


















and a GLI


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Ebay special, with 2.5 all around.


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Apr 21, 2011)

CTS Turbo/Kinetics FMIC kit


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^your car has a smile :laugh:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

02golfgtiguy said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^LOL


----------



## otti (Jun 30, 2007)

merceds benz sl500 fmic on my mk1, also the reason why i run that bumper


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

i love your car otti, i followed your build thread for awhile :thumbup:


----------



## Harry Sax (Apr 21, 2011)

Jens car is badass......

it was in a major publication calendar this year from Germany, too.


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

*.*

queefn


----------



## RobClubley (Jul 15, 2006)

Mine's an Ebay cheapy kit (from China!) with some modified pipes to make it fit the Skoda.

2"pipe from the turbo going up to 2.5"
2.5" to intake manifold.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^I like the ABD Intake Mani, thats on my to-do list :thumbup:


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ clean car


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

CTS 50 trim kit with adapter pipe from clay ran with an APR FMIC, Custome Getta front bumper
Its an old pic and mirrors and grille have since been added


----------



## BlitzBlackGSXR (Apr 21, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ clean car



Exactly what I was thinking .. ! :thumbup:


----------



## demented_irony (Apr 25, 2007)

I've since removed the vertical plastic bumper supports that are in front of the core.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

started out as a CX Racing Ebay kit about 4 years ago when i was stock turbo. 2in hot side 2.5 cold side 9x2.75x26 core size. i made a map sensor flange on my brigdeport and i ran greddy BOV so i made a flange for that also. i then modified the pipe to fit my BT setup 2 times to what it is now and a Tial 50mm BOV.


----------



## pDUBc (Dec 26, 2008)

any more mk2s out there?! i need ideas


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

Offbrand tube and fin intercooler 27x7x2.75 2.5" intercooler inlet/outlet









vents are all in now, hood is color matched so completely stealthy!


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

Big_Tom said:


> ^^^ clean car


:thumbup: thanks


----------



## garcia1508 (Jul 13, 2010)

GodSpeed FMIC ebay kit. The smaller intercooler core.
Map sensor welded.
Rebar was cut like 4 inches and some trimming to front bumper.
To fit the grill inserts, i had to trim the back and it looks good. I could fit the middle one but i liked the exposed core.
Just going to paint the TB intercooler pipe black so you won't be able to see it.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ looks pretty clean. it is very sleeper


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

debating between a precision 750 and a treadstone core. I have read mixed reviews about the treadstone cores


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

codergfx said:


> Offbrand tube and fin intercooler 27x7x2.75 2.5" intercooler inlet/outlet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lurv it :thumbup:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

formerly silveratljetta said:


> debating between a precision 750 and a treadstone core. I have read mixed reviews about the treadstone cores


both are great. i would go with treadstone for price


----------



## imalleuro'd (Nov 8, 2010)

Eurojet Street FMIC sitting behind an OEM Euro bumper


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^ :thumbup::beer:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

SAH-LEeeeeeper!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

screwball said:


> SAH-LEeeeeeper!


this, i got sleepy when i saw this picture :screwy: $hit made me yawn and everything


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

No longer sleeper gotta fix that!


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

PTE 600 fits great on my car w/ the stock valence.


----------



## codergfx (Jan 11, 2009)

screwball said:


> PTE 600 fits great on my car w/ the stock valence.


I gotta cut into the rebar more and trim the bumper a bit where the pipe touches and then my valence will sit good!


----------



## Killdoc (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## pman15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but I thought I would add my intercooler setup. I bought the Forge FMIC kit at waterfest this weekend and just put it on last night. It was a pretty decent kit that comes with a precut crash bumper. All I had to do was some minor trimming to the bumper and grills. Its defenitely a sleeper as I can barely see it behind the grills.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Now THATS a FMIC


----------



## 20VCanuck (Mar 11, 2011)

Heres my setup. I basicly cut the whole bumper apart and it still barely fits. Time for an R bumper me thinks


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

EuroCustoms FMIC kit.


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Finally upgrading from an ebay tube n fin intercooler I had since stock turbo to a treadstone performance 3.5" core

























































Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

^^^wow, that thing is huge. Your hand looks like a childs hand on that core. Were you able to keep your bumper beam?


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

Lol, that is actually my friend's son's hand. Its a 3.5" core though... Whats a bumper beam? Lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Precision 750hp


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

02golfgtiguy said:


>


 

whyyyyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## Freddy24 (Oct 16, 2011)

unplugged92 said:


> whyyyyyyyyyyyyy???


 
because **** you its his car?


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

Freddy24 said:


> because **** you its his car?


 because bad taste


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

not to knock ones personal taste but does anyone else get the sentra SE-R vibe from that bumper? But to stay on course of the thread, anyone have any more information on the FMIC itself?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## superkarl (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Relentless. (Oct 30, 2012)

My cooler vs 42" led tv  









Fitted and looking very oem. Managed to keep my fog light


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Garret 550 core with PPT made endtaks and a 13row oilcooler on top 

2.5" in and out:


----------



## amorgio (Nov 16, 2009)

*PPT 550hp FMIC*

PPT 550hp FMIC 

 

 

 

Lots of rebar and tons of euro front bumper trimming thanks to Al and Arnold! :thumbup:


----------



## xmedina (Apr 1, 2009)

My first setup on stock turbo, before we welded it into sections toe eliminate probable boost leaks


----------



## xmedina (Apr 1, 2009)

New setup with a bigger core for my BT setup


----------



## MKIVGLI1.8T (Sep 12, 2010)

APR FMIC With CRY02 Liquid C02 Cooling System


----------



## StaceyS3 (Sep 22, 2012)

Audi s3 with ah fabs v2 intercooler with 63mm inlets and outlets










Both hard pipes which are 60mm (think I may need to upgrade to 63mm shortly)










Bumper and grills on....rather stealthy


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

1200hp Garrett intercooler core, Custom FFE Racing end tanks. 3.5" straight inlet with a Vanjen and 4" 180 degree back door outlet with 4" vanjen to a 90mm throttle body.


----------



## taffaro95 (Mar 7, 2012)

*My Forge fmic*

I installed this thing a few weeks ago and I have loved it so far! definitely a good buy :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## taffaro95 (Mar 7, 2012)

totally forgot to say what it is, it's just the Forge FMIC kit they sell on their site eace:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

[email protected] said:


>


That's going to leak like a sieve.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

Eurojet race core. Piping is custom.


----------



## taffaro95 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lookin clean turbowolf :thumbup:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Mr_Long (Dec 9, 2003)

Hello from the caribbean :wave:


----------



## Lito85 (Nov 4, 2013)

Some front mount love from Australia

Pwr core, custom stainless 2" piping. 600x300x85, tube and fin core.


----------



## mx450 (Jan 10, 2005)

FMIC of My bug.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

out with the apr FMIC.....










and now ..........










should keep hot summer nights breathing cool


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)




----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_0697 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr


----------



## Vanylla (Oct 21, 2018)

Mk.3 TTRS Intercooler on Mk1 TT

 click me - img command wont work..


----------



## CorrieG60 (Jan 18, 2004)

Vanylla said:


> Mk.3 TTRS Intercooler on Mk1 TT
> 
> click me - img command wont work..


Looks nice! What's the fitting like? Will the front bumper fit without modifications?


----------

